

Forecasting Elections with Dirty Data - dreeves
http://messymatters.com/biasedpolls/

======
dreeves
Summary: Y'know how online polls are unscientific? You can science that shit
up with a statistical technique affectionately called "Mr. P".

Article gives a famous example of a magazine in 1936 doing a massive poll of
its readers and botching their prediction because the readers were a biased
sample. (Duh.) But the authors took a massive poll on Xbox and, by adjusting
the responses, predicted the election outcome accurately. They even nailed
predictions for demographics (like retirement-age women) who are pretty much
completely unrepresented on Xbox.

